# article in NYT 13 Nov: temporary uterus transplants



## noteasy (Apr 4, 2013)

Some forum users might be interested in an article appearing in today's New York Times:

_Uterus Transplants May Soon Help Some Infertile Women in the U.S. Become Pregnant
By DENISE GRADY
Surgeons at the Cleveland Clinic are set to become the first in the United States to transplant a uterus.
_

Available:
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/13/health/uterus-transplants-may-soon-help-some-infertile-women-in-the-us-become-pregnant.html

That's some pretty amazing science. Wow.

/links


----------

